# Ten ring sizes



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the dimensions of the 10 ring for all mckenzie targets?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Try McKenzies website or their customer service line. I'm thinking is around 5 to 6 inches in diameter for the 10 ring.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

not on all targets


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*I have them in excel file*



mikep43019 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the dimensions of the 10 ring for all mckenzie targets?


send me your e-mail and I will e-mail you an excel file of the ring sizes. what do you need them for?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't concern myself so much with the SIZES of those "10-rings" but rather the LOCATIONS of them.

You cannot SEE those 10-rings anyways and there isn't a refined "dot" to aim at....so...IMHO, you need to know where the CENTER of that 10-ring is LOCATED...so you aim for the CENTER (or at least "float" in the center) of the 10-ring when trying to aim.

If you aim at the entire 10-ring area and miss...you got an "8" or "5"....if you aim at the CENTER of it, you might scrape a "10" or "8"....depending of course how well you execute the shot, and if you "guessed right" on the yardage.

You gotta learn how to execute the shot, then learn the LOCATIONS of those "kills" (even 12 rings) on all the animals.

The top echelon 3-Ders have an uncanny ability to "HIT WHAT THEY CANNOT SEE TO FOCUS ON." Because...they KNOW the locations, and imagine a "spot" in the center of those locations!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Knowing the sizes would be helpful to a pin shooter like me. It would help my know if I have to hold outside the 10 to still hit it on an in between yardage. Gap shooting is not an option, LOL... no matter how hard I try I can't do it. I have to pick a spot for one of my pins to hold on.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks man but I am not a beginner. Trust me I can shoot just fine with the current methods I use.


field14 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't concern myself so much with the SIZES of those "10-rings" but rather the LOCATIONS of them.
> 
> You cannot SEE those 10-rings anyways and there isn't a refined "dot" to aim at....so...IMHO, you need to know where the CENTER of that 10-ring is LOCATED...so you aim for the CENTER (or at least "float" in the center) of the 10-ring when trying to aim.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Exactly!


huntindoc said:


> Knowing the sizes would be helpful to a pin shooter like me. It would help my know if I have to hold outside the 10 to still hit it on an in between yardage. Gap shooting is not an option, LOL... no matter how hard I try I can't do it. I have to pick a spot for one of my pins to hold on.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems like the standing turkey is about 2" at most.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree with field14 on this one. Learn the target and shoot at the "10" Ring area, preferably in the center of that area. Its what I do.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

field14 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't concern myself so much with the SIZES of those "10-rings" but rather the LOCATIONS of them.
> 
> You cannot SEE those 10-rings anyways and there isn't a refined "dot" to aim at....so...IMHO, you need to know where the CENTER of that 10-ring is LOCATED...so you aim for the CENTER (or at least "float" in the center) of the 10-ring when trying to aim.
> 
> ...


You can see those rings at times..and no i do not mean with the target right in front of your face. 
Also, with new cut out punch ring...that even narrows down where you need to focus. 
It's about knowing how the animals looks as to its muscle lines and definition as to know where your shot placement needs to be.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I believe the OP, myself and others are wanting to know the sizes of most 10 rings, so we can set our pins to hold dead on them and figure out how many yards of a window we have before it drops out the bottom, for unknown or in-between yardages. I understand what field14 and others are saying, but for unknown yardage with a pin, you need a little fudging or built in forgiveness in case you miss the 11 ring, you can still catch a 10. For instance, with a 2 pin system w/ 40 yd max, you must pick a spot higher than ( for top pin) and lower than ( for bottom pin) the actual 11 ring to hold. Once you execute your shot, depending on your window of error ( how many yards you can keep your arrows in the 10 ring with one pin) it can mean the difference of a 10, 8 or 5. You need to know the exact size and position because 3D animals are not always perpendicular to the shooter and rarely are on level ground. Add tilted to or from the shooter and you could see why it can get difficult. I would think it would be best to know the sizes of the med and large deer, as these seem to be the most common. Anyone have access to some targets?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I just got 30 targets for my new 3d club. I have 25 xt series and 5 natra look. Here are the sizes of 10 and 11 rings. Let me know if you want anything else.

5" ten ring 2" 11 ring
leopard, climbing bear, standing bear,bedded buck,mt lion,large alert deer,corsican sheep,mtgoat,antelop,medium bear,blessbox,mule deer,pronghorn

alligator, coyote 4"- 1.5"
boar,wart hog 4.5"-2"
gobbling and struuting turkey 2"-1"
javelina 4"-2"
med grazing deer, fallow deer 4.5"-1.5"
black buck 4"-2"
hyena 4.75"-1.75"


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome! thanks bowlegged. How far is Peebles OH from Jackson OH- shot there last week.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Its about 45 min. I shot at Jackson also on saturday.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Awesome! thanks bowlegged. How far is Peebles OH from Jackson OH- shot there last week.


Straight west on 32. Where is the club in Peebles. i grew up in Clermont County and my parents live on our farm. I would like to check out a shoot down there some time.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

From west on 32 you would turn right on to 73 once you get into locust grove you will turn right on to 73/41 and take the first left at blinking light back on to 73. The first road on the right will be Dutch Thomas rd that is where the shoot is located. Its about 10 minutes off 32. We have 600 acres of land to set up on and will change the course weekly.


----------

